# How Has COVID-19 Affected Your Life (Personally)?



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll wait to list mine.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes, in that I still feel a deep sadness for the world and not a small amount of fear.

I do pretty well on my own, but there is a loneliness.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 28, 2020)

I miss the physical contact - not being able to hug people.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes I think the biggest thing that‘s effected us is our regular dancing twice a week it’s our exercise
and social life ,but as long as we keep ourselves well we will get back one day 
We haven’t danced / socialised since the end of February


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2020)

Not a lot, except for not seeing our children and grandchildren.  I'm a homebody anyway so I don't miss going shopping or whatever.  I have been having groceries delivered for a couple of years now so that isn't any different... except for the few times things weren't available.   Of course our investments are down but that hasn't impacted our daily lives.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

As a survivor, I am feeling nothing.  Something happened to me and I can't even get excited about having the dog around me anymore and that is really odd.  I couldn't care less if baseball is played or not and that is odder still.  I am totally off kilter here.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

I spend more time worrying, even though I have tried not to.
I spend a lot more time, trying to figure out how to get some simple item, or how to make do without it, and without a replacement item.
I have had to do without basic usual foods..... I have stretched out everything way more than ever.....


----------



## Manatee (Jun 28, 2020)

For 60 years my wife did the grocery shopping.  Now because she is more vulnerable it has become my job.  Not fun.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Sigh. No weekly bridge games, hugs except from family, no travel. Hate it!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 29, 2020)

In the beginning as I've adjusted to wearing a mask,would go visit my "Bflo family'close friends,Marcia&Dave{they live 2 blocks away from my apt} for our weekly Sat chats. I had to remind myself I couldn't hug them
As the months go by,we don't do our weekly chats,keep connected by email/phone Once in awhile on my afternoon walks,I'll stop by just to say hi
I can't visit my brother and his family,since the beginning of May we've been doing weekly Sun 'zoom meetings'.It boosts my spirits to see them,don't know when I'll see them in person again


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2020)

We visited my nephew and his wife yesterday afternoon. They both work from home, and live outside a town out in the country. We social distanced on their patio deck, and wore our masks. It felt good to get together with them. I think it will be quite some time before we're comfortable socializing with more than two people at a time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2020)

No significant changes in my life.

The only thing that I have noticed is that I'm getting physically weaker due to my new über sedentary life as a shut-in.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

What others have listed, plus I'm really starting to miss our RV trips and other vacations.  

I'm worrying about how this will affect my daughter, SIL and two grands. Both are teachers. One child's going into 3rd grade, the other is about to start Kindergarten. The schedules being floated by their 3 different school systems will make it impossible for both parents to continue working.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have thankfully only been inconvenienced so far myself.  There are some positives, I love working from home and not having to commute into the office even though by bay area standards my commute is a very easy commute.  However I prefer the walk from the bedroom to the sitting room to my normal drive.

I miss being able to go somewhere to quickly buy something without having to be concerned to stay as safe and healthy as possible.  I also miss being able to do some of the things my wife and I love to do together (go wine tasting, bicycle along the bay in San Francisco or in Monterey, go out to dinner once in a while.)  I also miss going to musical performances, museums, galleries and other cultural events.

We've been waiting years to get BART down to our area and it finally opened this month but I think it won't be until at least sometime next year that I'll consider taking BART up to San Francisco or Oakland to see a show or do something else.

However I live in an area where many people are taking the recommended precautions seriously and it's pretty easy to stay safe and healthy.  I also live in an area that's enjoyable enough that I can get out enough within my neighborhood to not feel trapped at home.  I'm not one who is really into going to the movies, so I don't really miss that.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> As a survivor, I am feeling nothing.  Something happened to me and I can't even get excited about having the dog around me anymore and that is really odd.  I couldn't care less if baseball is played or not and that is odder still.  I am totally off kilter here.



I'm so sorry to hear that you've been so negatively affected.  I hope that you're able to get some of your enthusiasm back sometime soon.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 29, 2020)

I think the bottom line for those of us who have been on lock down for so many months is the feeling that instead of living, we are merely existing.  Without my usual social agenda, I know that's how I feel.  Worse for me is how I feel after having had the evil virus.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

I like the twice-weekly Zoom sessions with my family.  

Other than that, life is pretty lonely and monotonous, living alone. Speaking with friends on the phone is definitely not the same as meeting in person.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, it's made shopping a pain in the a**. I need a new pair of sunglasses. I usually go to TJ Maxx to buy them. So I thought today, do I really want to put a pair of glasses that someone else has tried on, on my face? Um, maybe not. I'll make do. We were in Target to get a specific item. Because they have a special routing in their store for social distancing purposes, we had to walk around the perimeter of the whole dang store to get to what we wanted. Oy. And we are casting about for things to do that are "safe." We would love to travel, but where? Has to be a road trip, right? Cuz airplanes are out. We're not hikers, but I'd love to see Yellowstone. Yeah, me and a bazillion other people, especially now. China has a lot to answer for. Just sayin'.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> As a survivor, I am feeling nothing.  Something happened to me and I can't even get excited about having the dog around me anymore and that is really odd.  I couldn't care less if baseball is played or not and that is odder still.  I am totally off kilter here.



Dude! You're a survivor! You're probably immune. Carpe diem! Celebrate!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Not being able to see family and some friends is hard.  My niece got a new puppy, and I so want to meet him. Hopefully by Thanksgiving things will be more normal, and I can go out there for a couple days.
I am a homebody, like some others here, but it is still hard.
It is one thing to choose not to go out a lot.  Another being told I cannot go out.  I am doing more around the house. Reading more. In recent weeks, I have spent less time online, and more outside.  I like to sit and read.  Plus, have some near neighbors to visit with.*


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

I live alone, and I sometime have felt aloneness in the past, but since March 23 and the lockdown, I have felt loneliness because my children and grandchildren intentionally stayed away.... even still it is rare to see them.   As a granny, I usually have grandkids for about half the summer.   This year, is will be for just three days.   I shop more online for delivery.  I watched church services via facebook.   I had my first ZOOM session.   I was unemployed and eligible for unemployment for the first time in 38 years.   I have yet to eat out at a restaurant this year.    I planted a larger garden.  I enjoyed the flowers more this year because I had more time to work with the flowers.   Like everyone else, I found out that the reason my house isn't always immaculate IS NOT because I don't have time.... Even when I have time, I find a bit of clutter on the counters and in the closets.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

i feel like a prisoner in my home. i am too afraid to go out. i am living life on the outskirts so to speak.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

mlh..... you don't have to stay inside.  Go outside.... anywhere outside.   Take a walk.   The gyms are closed here, so about half the days, I drive to a lake (beach) and swim for about an hour.  I only dog paddle, but it helps with feeling trapped at home.  I feel safe outside because most places outside are not crowded in this area.


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2020)

I still go out everywhere and always have during this whole thing, but the financial ramifications are something I fear I will not survive this time. How many times can a person start over in one lifetime? I'm having a harder time with this than I thought I would because I see no end in sight and the light at the end of the tunnel is an oncoming train. This is the worst trial I've ever been through because I can control nothing.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

chic said:


> I still go out everywhere and always have during this whole thing, but the financial ramifications are something I fear I will not survive this time. How many times can a person start over in one lifetime? I'm having a harder time with this than I thought I would because I see no end in sight and the light at the end of the tunnel is an oncoming train. This is the worst trial I've ever been through because I can control nothing.


Are you not retired, Chic?


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Are you not retired, Chic?



I wasn't, but I think I will be because of Covid. Unless I can start a business for myself but that will be sketchy and scary because I'm spending so much of my savings during this time.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

It surely is a very difficult time, for some of us, @chic 
and you are right, the ways you describe it.  I am sorry you are having difficulties, too.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 30, 2020)

I am doing pretty well all things considered. Between the virus and my cancer I have a lot of constraints on my life. I have about 10 months until I complete the cancer hormone treatments and who knows when the virus will get under control. After they come to a conclusion, I look forward to returning to a normal life.

The other half of my 'truth" is that my wife makes all the difference in the world. If I did not have her, my life would be absolute crap. Do I put her on a pedestal? You bet I do!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

chic said:


> I wasn't, but I think I will be because of Covid. Unless I can start a business for myself but that will be sketchy and scary because I'm spending so much of my savings during this time.


When things open back up do you think you can arrange private sessions with former clients?  This has to be so nerve wracking.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 30, 2020)

@chic   I am very sorry for what you're having to go through, financially. In ours plans for our future and retirement, i'm sure we all have hoped that our security is not pulled out from under us. 
And now, that nightmare, stares a lot of us in the face.
There's no way anyone could have saw this coming. 
Please be sure that we are here for support for each other. 
Point......Life can really suck at times.....Sorry for using that word.
Please keep connected and posting.
Support for each other is what we all need.
Please stay safe, well and connected.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 30, 2020)

@mlh    Hope we all can make you feel more comforted. Happy you're here. Enjoy your time here and with all of us.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> As a survivor, I am feeling nothing.  Something happened to me and I can't even get excited about having the dog around me anymore and that is really odd.  I couldn't care less if baseball is played or not and that is odder still.  I am totally off kilter here.


You sound like you need to talk to a professional.  Medically speaking, there may be an imbalance there and you could feel a lot better when you find out what it is.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 30, 2020)

I started carrying a plastic glove in my wallet so I could touch the key pad for my debit card with that instead of my finger.  I sometimes wear a mask and other times I wear a face shield.  I step aside when people get too close, and I listen closely to the updates.  They aren't good at all for now.  Can't go see my family, that is the biggy right there!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2020)

As I get out more I feel much better.  I think I just felt out of touch socially.


----------



## mlh (Jun 30, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @mlh View attachment 111726   Hope we all can make you feel more comforted. Happy you're here. Enjoy your time here and with all of us.


thank you.


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> When things open back up do you think you can arrange private sessions with former clients?  This has to be so nerve wracking.


 
I don't know. The healing art center where I worked has reopened only for the retail portion, but services and health, like reiki,, massage, yoga and even meditation, how can you do this masked? As an instructor you need to see how someone is breathing because it's a large part of doing it correctly. I don't even know if the owner will continue or sell up. A lot of businesses in my area have gone under because of the strict regulations in my state. 

My friend just quit her part time teaching job because of it. The worst thing to be right now is a teacher/instructor. It may force me to make a move into the virtual world and just hope for the best. We'll see and thank you for your concern. It's tough facing new beginnings at 65. Just when you think you've got it all planned something like this happens.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2020)

I try hard to remember to count my blessings. When I think of how much worse it could be it forces me think of those who are hungry, can't pay their bills, or those who are sick or have a family member die alone from the horrible curse we're all living through.  I'm not really an optimistic person by nature, so this is a real stretch for me to be sure. At my age I'm afraid I'll never  live long enough to hear the words "Remember the pandemic of 2020?" My mother lived to old age and remembered the Spanish Flu pandemic of 1918  killed 675,000  in the USA when she was 10 yrs. old. She told me all about it and I never thought I'd see her nightmare with my own eyes.


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2020)

This virus is what I call a "Blame Virus."  The fear is causing some people to blame anyone they can - usually out of ignorance....."You stood too close to me"......"You breathed near me"....."You sneezed when you were 5'11" from me, instead of the recommended 6 feet"....."You were wearing the wrong type of mask, or wearing it improperly"...."You touch too many things"......You  have too many friends at your house"......"You have a dog"....."You have a cat"......"Don't you know pets can spread it?"

My nephew is married  & has a 2 year old daughter & a boy on the way.  I can understand his concern, but for several months, he wouldn't eat anything his mother cooked.  He was afraid that his mother would pick up Coronavirus in the market & contaminate the food while she cooked it.
He was also afraid to let his mother (the child's grandmother) visit until recently.
I won't go near my nephew or his wife or kids; they might blame me if anyone got sick - "You've been going for walks outside"........& I don't need that crap, so I just stay away.....not worth the stress.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

This  virus has changed my life in small ways.  I got to sewing again.  I used to love sewing, but since my husband died in 2015, I seem to have put it up.  I also am more aware of the guidelines, listening to the news, and cleaning on a different level, etc.  When I go to get gas, I will not touch those pads to put in the code # for the debit card just like at the check outs.  Touching things in the store just to pick it up and look at it is not an option much anymore.  Things like going to see my relatives for a visit can't happen because my sibling has cancer and doing treatments.  Big changes!!! Going to church, can't go either.  So, lots going on, but there are positives too and I try to remind myself of those more.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 8, 2020)

I miss movie theaters, probably will never set foot in one again.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I miss movie theaters, probably will never set foot in one again.


I miss going to the church, senior center and places I used to go to without fear of getting a deadly disease.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2020)

Another beach day,  at our secret beach here on the south central coast of California..you simply must know how to get here, and I'm not telling.

No crowding here, and we can even stay out of the sand on the bluff and feed the little rock squirrels. Find the squirrels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This time we brought them a bag of healthy pumpkin seeds instead of sharing our chips. We had live entertainment and it didn't cost a thing. The temp was a
perfect 75 F. and the music was on Pandora with "old music by dead people "on my smart phone. I've lived my whole life in this area and I've appreciated living here every day of my long life.
apprre


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Another beach day,  at our secret beach here on the south central coast of California..you simply must know how to get here, and I'm not telling.
> 
> No crowding here, and we can even stay out of the sand on the bluff and feed the little rock squirrels. Find the squirrels.
> 
> ...


Oh, WOW!  People are so jealous of you right now!  But, that is ok, enjoy.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, WOW!  People are so jealous of you right now!  But, that is ok, enjoy.


Thanks Fanci. I'm so sorry you lost your husband, and that makes it really rough, especially now. I lost mine of 42 years married in 2005 and I thought my life had ended too, but it didn't for sure. My new life is better than I had ever dreamed it could be. Sharing a day like today with someone you love, well it does not get better than that. " Bowmore" and I married in 2007 and we love each other to pieces.
To say that I'm blessed is a true understatement, and I'm so thankful.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, WOW!  People are so jealous of you right now!  But, that is ok, enjoy.


I am mighty envious as well.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Another beach day,  at our secret beach here on the south central coast of California..you simply must know how to get here, and I'm not telling.
> 
> No crowding here, and we can even stay out of the sand on the bluff and feed the little rock squirrels. Find the squirrels.
> 
> ...


Was this taken near Pismo or SLO? (San Luis Obispo for the non-Californians.)

Other than this stay-at-home year, we usually RV camp in those areas for a couple of weeks each summer. So peaceful for the soul. 

Beautiful beach photos, @Kayelle! Makes me hanker even more for beach time a few hours north of LA.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 9, 2020)

Mum's the word Star Song.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Mum's the word Star Song.


Oops!  Sorry!  Are the little outdoor restaurants, breweries, food stands, and the like open these days?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 9, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> As a survivor, I am feeling nothing.  Something happened to me and I can't even get excited about having the dog around me anymore and that is really odd.  I couldn't care less if baseball is played or not and that is odder still.  I am totally off kilter here.


I'm glad you survived Lewkat but I'm sorry that you are feeling like you do! I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 9, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I miss going to the church, senior center and places I used to go to without fear of getting a deadly disease.


I miss lunch at the senior center


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Was this taken near Pismo or SLO? (San Luis Obispo for the non-Californians.)
> 
> Other than this stay-at-home year, we usually RV camp in those areas for a couple of weeks each summer. So peaceful for the soul.
> 
> Beautiful beach photos, @Kayelle! Makes me hanker even more for beach time a few hours north of LA.


Lived in LA 5-7, then Anaheim7-17, back to LA, then army, then lived in San Juan Capistrano.   California


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm glad you survived Lewkat but I'm sorry that you are feeling like you do! I hope things get better for you.


Thank you, but it has gotten much better.  I sometimes get that way in spring and I don't know why.  It just coincided with my being ill this year with COVID.  I am much better now, Diva.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

I can't say that Covid-19 has changed my life at all,  except trying to remember all the rules when I go out.   I got settled and comfortable in my new apartment two years ago,   and haven't been held back from anything  that  I normally do.      
Guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------

